# Homekit Video Secure



## Sheikah_34 (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

jusqu’à présent j’utilisais ma caméra circle 2 de logitech sur homekit. Les notifications marchaient bien mais en mode lecture simple.

j’ai eu une mise à jour de la caméra ou j’avais l’option Apple Video Secure. Il s’agit d’une mise à jour qui sortait la caméra de l’écosystème logitech pour une intégration complète dans homekit. Et ainsi avoir l’enregistrement directement sur les serveurs Apple, avec normalement l’option de lecture directement des enregistrements dans l’application.

il y a également l’obligation d’avoir un minimum de 200Go d’espace sur iCloud pour une caméra.

J’ai réalisé toutes les actions demandées, et pris l’abonnement nécessaire, et je n’ai toujours aucune option sur mon appli homekit??

quelqu’un a réussi à avoir la lecture? sur les sites anglophones ils parlent des dernières mise a jour IOS, ce qui est mon cas, j’ai suivi toutes les explications, mais rien n’y fait . Ou alors ce n’est en option qu’aux États Unis pour le moment?

merci d’avance.


----------



## sveireman (13 Janvier 2020)

Mes caméras Netatmo Welcome et Présence ainsi que celle de D-Link Omna, ne proposent toujours pas la fonction HomeKit Video Secure.
Quelqu'un a déjà pu en profiter ?


----------



## Benoît42 (2 Février 2020)

Même situation que *Sheikah_34*, je n'ai aucun historique des enregistrements. Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à configurer entièrement sa Circle 2 pour Homekit Secure Vidéo ?


----------



## Sheikah_34 (13 Octobre 2020)

Je reviens ici pour signaler que j’ai enfin réussi à avoir accès à l’enregistrement et la visualisions de celui ci.

Première chose, appuyer sir le bouton de réinitialisation de la caméra pendant 5/10 secondes. 

Lorsque l’anneau lumineux devient vert, j’ai supprimé la caméra de mon domicile, ( app maison ) puis ré-installé la cam en utilisant le setup code écrit en tout tout petit sous le capot blanc de la caméra. D’ailleurs pensez à le noter avant de partir sur la configuration, on n’y a pas accès quand la caméra est branchée  

Votre iPhone va vous demander les parametrage de base, et la connexion wifi de la caméra se fait directement avec les paramètres de l’iPhone !!

Une fois relancé, tout marche nikel


----------



## Moutaille (6 Novembre 2020)

sveireman a dit:


> Mes caméras Netatmo Welcome et Présence ainsi que celle de D-Link Omna, ne proposent toujours pas la fonction HomeKit Video Secure.
> Quelqu'un a déjà pu en profiter ?


Bonjour, 
Pour les caméras Netatmo j'ai trouvé les infos ici pour ma part:

https://helpcenter.netatmo.com/fr/c...ce-que-homekit-secure-video-comment-ca-marche

Attention il y a aussi un bug connu après le passage à iOS 14.2...


----------



## tristanWX (27 Mars 2021)

Bonjour j’ai le même problème avec une de mes camera eufy elle enregistre plus sur HomeKit et elle a un voyant bleu en haut à droit du nom


----------



## hercut (30 Septembre 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai le même problème avec une de mes camera eufy elle enregistre plus sur HomeKit et elle a un voyant bleu en haut à droit du nom


Bonjour,

Je me retrouve dans la même situation, deux camera homekit, une eufy et une aquara.
Et, je 'n’ai que le flux vidéo, mais pas les enregistrements 
(J'ai pourtant l'abonnement icloud de 2to et l'option d'enregistrement sur "diffuser et autoriser l'enregistrement" actif )


----------



## Tiberius (30 Septembre 2021)

Hello,
J'ai déjà eu ce problème de caméra Eufy (j'ai 3 indoor cam 2K). Soit l'enregistrement ne fonctionne plus, soit la caméra est sans réponse dans Maison, alors qu'elle est toujours en fonctionnement dans l'app Eufy. . Hélas, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution, à part éventuellement réinstaller la caméra.


----------



## Moutaille (30 Septembre 2021)

Idem pour moi, ma caméra Eufy n'a jamais été sur HSV alors qu'avec iCloud+ elle aurait du y passer....


----------



## hercut (1 Octobre 2021)

J'ai tout remis a zéro hier soir pour une dernière fois.
Pour la aqura, j'ai supprimé l'application et je l'ai ajouté via Maison directement, je peux enfin consulter l'historique.

Pour ce qui est de Eufy, impossible de l'ajouter à maison.
Elle doit vouloir son application ...


----------



## Moutaille (1 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir à tous !! 
Ne me demandez pas pourquoi ça a fonctionné mais j'ai tenté quelque chose hier soir et ça a fonctionné !! 
En fait j'ai modifié les paramètres de ma Eufy Cam à cet endroit, je les ai remis tous les 2 juste en "Diffuser" puis ensuite j'ai repassé sur "Diffuser et enregistrer" et ça m'a débloqué HSV sur ma Eufy !!!


----------



## Tiberius (6 Octobre 2021)

Visiblement les problèmes de HSV sont fréquents avec iOS 15








						Sporadic problems affecting HomeKit Secure Video with iOS 15 | AppleInsider
					

Some iOS 15 or tvOS 15 installs are causing problems for users that rely on HomeKit Secure Video, with troubleshooting looking at setups using a HomePod as a Home Hub.




					appleinsider.com
				



et la solution consiste à supprimer puis rajouter la caméra dans HomeKit.


----------



## Moutaille (6 Octobre 2021)

Ah oui peut être. Je n'ai pas eu besoin de faire ça mais ça peut surement aider !!


----------



## Tiberius (6 Octobre 2021)

Bien moi je viens de le faire sur une caméra Eufy qui n'était plus connectée dans HomeKit mais qui l'était encore dans l'app Eufy. J'avais bien réussi à la supprimer de Maison (sans la supprimer de l'app Eufy), mais impossible de l'ajouter de nouveau dans Maison, il me disais qu'elle était déjà présente. Donc je l'ai supprimé de l'app Eufy, réinitialisée et ajoutée de nouveau dans HomeKit. C'est plutôt bof-bof comme procédure


----------



## Moutaille (6 Octobre 2021)

Oui c'est sur que ce n'est pas une super solution !! Mais je trouve qu'il y a de plus en plus de problèmes avec Homekit, les HomePod, le réseau etc....


----------



## guymauve (26 Octobre 2021)

Je me tâte pour une ou deux caméras extérieures. J’avais compris que eufy était un très bon choix. Est-ce toujours le cas sachant que j’espère une intégration complète dans HomeKit ? Merci


----------



## Moutaille (27 Octobre 2021)

Je ne connais pas leurs caméras extérieures. Mais par contre pour celles d'intérieur, je pense qu'il faut vérifier car moi par exemple, une fois intégrée dans Homekit ma Eufy 2k se retrouve avec une résolution réduite à 1080p, je n'ai plus accès à la motorisation ni au haut parleur pour parler à travers la caméra...
Mais sinon elle est intégrée sans problème dans Homekit.


----------



## Tiberius (27 Octobre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Je ne connais pas leurs caméras extérieures. Mais par contre pour celles d'intérieur, je pense qu'il faut vérifier car moi par exemple, une fois intégrée dans Homekit ma Eufy 2k se retrouve avec une résolution réduite à 1080p, je n'ai plus accès à la motorisation ni au haut parleur pour parler à travers la caméra...
> Mais sinon elle est intégrée sans problème dans Homekit.


Pour la résolution, c'est une limitation HomeKit. Pour le haut parleur, il me semble que ça fonctionne avec les caméra Arlo par exemple, mais pas les Eufy. On a le son de la caméra, mais on ne peut pas parler, il faut utiliser l'app Eufy pour ça.


----------



## guymauve (27 Octobre 2021)

Rien à voir mais je me suis abonné à ta chaîne @Tiberius vu que j’aimerais me domotiquer et bravo pour le travail


----------



## Moutaille (30 Octobre 2021)

Je ne connais pas ta chaine @Tiberius mais je vais regarder ça car ça m'intéresse ! 
Merci de prendre le temps de faire ces vidéos pour aider tout le monde à se sortir de cette jungle !


----------



## Tiberius (30 Octobre 2021)

Merci, les amis. J’ai justement créé cette chaîne car je ne trouvais pas toujours des réponses à mes questions. Donc j’expérimente, et je partage


----------

